# دورة ادارة المخازن والمستودعات



## تائبه (13 يناير 2013)

*
الى كل مديرى ورؤساء ومشرفين بـ ادارة المخازن والمستودعات ؟ 
الى امناء المخازن والمستودعات؟
الى جميع العاملين بـ ادارة المخازن والمستودعات ؟
الان اقوى دورة مقدمة من دورات  ادارة المخازن والمستودعات  مقدمة من مركز ACG من اقوى المراكز التدريبية فى الوطن العربى 
يمكنك الان التخطيط وادارة المخازن بفاعلية 
تعقد الدورة من يوم 23 يناير 2013 مدة الدورة 12 ساعة تدريبية بسعر منافس ومناسب للجميع لكافة الدول العربية بــ 900 جنيه مصرى
00201111504884 
يمكنك مشاهدة محتويات الدورة على الرابط التالى ادارة المخازن والمستودعات
الاتجاهات المعاصرة في ادارة المخازن واللوازم والمستودعات ~ المحترفون للتدريب
برعاية المحترفون للتدريب وناسه عرب للتسويق الالكترونى مفوض اكبر شركات التدريب فى الوطن العربى 
*​


----------

